
Play Rocky's Boots (82) and learn to design simple digital logic ciruits - brutuscat
https://archive.org/details/Rockys_Boots_1982_Learning_Company
======
chrisbennet
They had this game in my college computer lab when I was working there. I'd
see the summer school kids come in a play it. I still think it was one of the
most amazing intros to Boolean logic circuits.

